# Lagging in Ipad when selective editing.



## mapleleaf56 (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi
I hope someone can help me.. I am using Lightroom mobile for iPad.. my iPad is the iPad pro 12.9 2017 with 256gb of storage. My issue is this.. when I edit a raw image (Nef file from D800) in Lightroom mobile it lags like crazy... When I am making a selective adjustment it seems to take the brush a long time to catch up which makes it almost impossible to do any serious editing.
Has anyone else experienced this issue.. I am seriously frustrated with this issue.. I really like the idea of using Lightroom on my iPad but not like this. My Adobe photography subscription is due for renewal on the 25th October 2018 and if Lightroom mobile is going to be like this then I will not be renewing my subscription.. in fact I have already installed Affinity Photo on my IPad pro with a view to using this instead of Lightroom and already I can see a huge performance difference in the 2 ...
So it is critical that someone offers some advice before I csncec my Adobe subscription..
Thank you in advance..


----------



## mapleleaf56 (Oct 8, 2018)

I have contacted Adobe and unfortunately they was pretty useless.. 
I am now resigned to canceling my Adobe CC subscription because I refuse to pay for something that does not work properly and that the company in this case Adobe do not care.. My subscription is up for renewal on October the 25th so if I don't see an improvement in performance then I will cancel..


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 15, 2018)

D800 files are pretty big. In Preferences, do you have it set to only download smart previews or originals? Smart previews should help performance. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mapleleaf56 (Nov 4, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> D800 files are pretty big. In Preferences, do you have it set to only download smart previews or originals? Smart previews should help performance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Victoria 
I have it set to load smart previews..
Unfortunately I don’t seem to be able to get any satisfactory answers .. Adobe at first seemed interested but have not replied to any of my recent emails!! I am very disappointed in their lack of interest..
I refuse to believe I am the only person in the world that is experiencing this issue.. maybe I am doing something wrong!! 
Like I have said..my issue is that when I load an image into Lightroom and try to do selective edits at first it works great but as I move onto different areas of my image to do more selective editing that is when it lags.. and it lags so bad that it becomes impossible to continue.. So am I doing something wrong!!! Can you only do one selective edit on an image!!! Is there a way of doing it by layers like in say Affinity Photo or for that matter Lightroom classic..
I really just want to know if it’s me or is it Lightroom.. am I expecting to much !! 
I absolutely love the idea of Lightroom and editing on my iPad Pro... but unfortunately it appears that Adobe haven’t quite got to the stage that Affinity Photo is at as their program is totally synced with iPad.. And yes I could use Affinity Photo but I have been with Adobe for many years and would love to continue but unfortunately it appears that they really don’t care about the customer.... 
Totally Disappointed ☹️


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 21, 2018)

mapleleaf56 said:


> Hi Victoria
> I refuse to believe I am the only person in the world that is experiencing this issue.. maybe I am doing something wrong!!



The best place to report issues is the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum. That gets read by the applicable engineering teams.


----------

